# Views from your stand



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Just curious as to what everyones views are.
The view to my feeder is my desktop here at work. I find myself stareing at it waiting for a deer to walk out. 
Feeder is set at 75 yds, the top of the hill is approx. 350yds.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Good lookin' property you got there.

Here's mine:
They were so close I couldn't get more than one in the screen through the chain-link ... ! Makes for an easy shot though. (jk ... I'll play later)


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

lol a tag on the ear?.....that lease have a deer menu? lol now thats hunting..:headknock


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a good idea to set as your background.
I don't have any of those pics with me, but I do have a pic of my view out of my office.


----------



## deepsouthf33 (Feb 1, 2007)

i wish i was there right now


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

*I got a few*

crummy cell phone pics though


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

From my tree stand about 20' up. Looking north down a road for the 1st 500 yards...standing up, I can see 900 yards to a creek. Same stand looking east at 400 yards of edge of a 40 acre field...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Cool shot of the owl!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

heres my view


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Cool shot of the owl!


Missed that the first time, had to go back and take a look......


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

here


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is one from a little loggin road I hunt.
Second pic is the reverse of my mule parked in the "hole".
I see alot of ggod deer. 
Third pic is of a deer in which I should have had my gun up instead
of the camera.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Can stare for hours or until I run out of beer!!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

here's one i took with the zoom lens.......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a pic off of my video this evening....


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Mine...


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

My View....


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

longhorns13 said:


> Can stare for hours or until I run out of beer!!


 Rough Canyon... Del Rio????


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

rio frio said:


> Rough Canyon... Del Rio????


Close! On the the south side of 277 bridge.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Across the road from the "public hunting" (east side of 277)5 miles out???


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Pineywoods view.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice views guys. Keep em coming


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

One of my favorite stands, and some others from around the ranch


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

longhorns13 said:


> Can stare for hours or until I run out of beer!!


 I finally remembered....Hutto


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's one from Brewster Co.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*LOL*

Here ya go.
I just "Love" a Parade at 5:30 pmhwell:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

rio frio said:


> I finally remembered....Hutto


I woulda bet my last dollar that was Amistad.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's a couple I have set up. First pic of my hog place, I took this during the summer and my little pond was dry. Second pic is looking down the creek from my feeder and third is looking from the feeder back to my stand. Last pic is the creek bottom where I hunt, if you're on top of the canyon.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are some pics


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

First is a look at my sleeping... errr.... hunting chair. Second is looking to the southeast from the stand. The last is my boy and his bud walking back to get the four wheeler after my boy shot his buck. Feeder's at about 125 yards.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a few from Palo Pinto. Some from the blind, some just out and about.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

East Texas, north west of Center.

Bad cell phone pictures. 

aint much but it gets me out of the house and the camp life is fun with GOOD food!


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few from a couple of different stands - Colorado County


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Took some pictures this past weekend from my dad's stand, will post them tomorrow.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

just outside of kerrville


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Those wide open views are great looking.
Must be neat to see that far while hunting.
Got to give it a try one season.
Neat pics...


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Let's see if this works. I got a new Lodak Playsport for Christmas and decided to try and take a 360 degree view from the stand. Not the easiest thing to do with 6 windows.

View My Video


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Here is where I was was sitting/hunting new year's day. I have not seen much from up there lately, but it is a great place to reset the soul.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Was that pic from Ray Hutto's ranch off 277 N. of Del Rio? We leased from him from 1980-1990. I miss that place.


rio frio said:


> I finally remembered....Hutto


----------



## bjt7290 (Apr 23, 2007)

No great horizons to look at, but my little neck of the woods. My 3 views. East Texas, as if you couldnt tell.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

East, North and West........ I love my spot.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*4 views from my dad's stand*

Hunted here last weekend, saw TONS of doe, but few bucks.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Encino Texas, family lease, bordered by the King on 3 sides...lot of doe, saw 1 buck.


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

Just outside of Mason


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I Love these "Views" threads. Here are a few of, and from my "Death Trap Tripod" in the Gully. And I don't call it that cus it's deadly to deer(although it is, heck they eat right underneath it). Gives me the Willys everytime I crawl up in it. North and West.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but i can only do 3 pics at a time, or it will kick me off. Let's keep this thread goin. Had 5 10 points eating in the road at the same time. The one out past the javs to the west is 3 and prolly 155"


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

4 wheeler is my usual stand.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

This is not my normal view, but was my view one morning last week. We rented a helo and some buddies and I took turn working on pest control.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> Was that pic from Ray Hutto's ranch off 277 N. of Del Rio? We leased from him from 1980-1990. I miss that place.


Not Hutto's place.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> I woulda bet my last dollar that was Amistad.


Bukkskin, you are all over it!!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

South Texas and Mexico.


----------



## jferg711 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Pics from my high rack. Not great quality but not bad for my iphone on a foggy morning. Also some pics of a buck from my iphone shot through one ocular of my 12x56 Steiner's...


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

this is my new favorite thread. quite a few 'screen saver' opportunities.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I already miss the view. Didn't go nearly as much as I would have liked. Getting married and moving to Houston will do that! :rotfl:


----------



## JLX (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is a view from my stand, my lease is just outside of Cotulla!


----------



## jferg711 (Mar 24, 2010)

Is that a dang tarantula? I'd be done hunting for the day if I saw that sucker in or even near my stand.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is a view from my stand, my lease is just outside of Cotulla! 
Attached Images























Would have never known a tarantula was there. I was to busy drooling over that beautiful blue can. Them 16oz big mouths can get you in trouble!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

jferg711 said:


> Is that a dang tarantula? I'd be done hunting for the day if I saw that sucker in or even near my stand.


Completely harmless, but you would probably break numerous bones from jumping out of the stand.


----------



## jferg711 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh i know they are harmless I just would rather play with rattle snakes than spiders. lol I have jumped my ladder from about 8' before because I was eye to eye with some huge spider. I hate them things!


----------



## kman73 (Dec 27, 2007)

Harper, Texas


----------

